# Speaking of Final Fantasy...



## dogski (Aug 12, 2010)

I just downloaded Final Fantasy VII on the PSN out of sheer boredom and decided to make another play through.

So, I guess list your favourite final fantasy or whatever, I don't care.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

For me I would say FF IV followed close by FF VI


----------



## dogski (Aug 12, 2010)

I never really got around to either five or six, but I've heard they're pretty great combat system-wise. 

Definitely something I should invest a couple dollars into, I suppose.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

Its 4 and 6  but 5 was fun as well. 
 You could change jobs in 5. Max a job in 5 then equip a skill from it on a other.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

7's materia system, 10's liscence board

And FFTA and FFTA2's weapon based skill learning/cross classing.


----------



## dogski (Aug 12, 2010)

FFX's voice acting still haunts me to this day. ;~;


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

dogski said:


> FFX's voice acting still haunts me to this day. ;~;


 
Balthier was sexy in the American one


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2010)

Is Tales of Symphonia a Final Fantasy game?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is Tales of Symphonia a Final Fantasy game?


 
No that's a different game and company.
Still a really good game tho.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 12, 2010)

How many Final Fantasy's are there now? I lost track after 7.

Err.. I mean I quit caring.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> How many Final Fantasy's are there now? I lost track after 7.
> 
> Err.. I mean I quit caring.


 
Well of ones with actual roman numerals there is 14.(will be in sept)
All the spin offs prob a few dozen more.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw the thread title and got all excited. Because this is what I think of when I see or hear 'Final Fantasy'.

[yt]NB05Lt3VbNg[/yt]

|:C


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 12, 2010)

FF9 is my favorite. i liked pretty much everything about it, especially the battle system and the whole atmosphere it created^^


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> FF9 is my favorite. i liked pretty much everything about it, especially the battle system and the whole atmosphere it created^^


 
FF9 wasn't my fav but it was a good one. I would say the best of the ones on the ps1.
Freya was my fav char from that one.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is Tales of Symphonia a Final Fantasy game?


 
Nope, but Vagrant Story is.

And I'd probably say Final Fantasy Tactics The Lion War) due to story, combat system, and so on.


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts :V

I _really_ need to start playing more Final Fantasy. I'm on 7 right now, but I need to buy the others. 
So far, it's pretty good.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 12, 2010)

Gotta go with: FF1, FF5 FF6 FF7 (it really does deserve alot of the praise it gets)


Does KH count?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

VI.  V and IV were OK, but VI was good.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2010)

Honestly, the only Final Fantasy games I've ever really played were III (DS remake), VI (GBA Port), Crystal Chronicles, Tactics Advance and Tactics Advance 2. I'd say the last one is my favorite out of those. Tactics Advance had a superior story, I think, but the sequel was better in every other aspect. Crystal Chronicles was garbage. III was pretty boring, but that's excusable because it was originally an NES game. VI was fantastic, but the Tactics series simply appeals to me more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2010)

FFVII is _way_ overrated.
I liked FFXIII it looks like square enix is finally getting out of their crappy story rut they got stuck in.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Honestly, the only Final Fantasy games I've ever really played were III (DS remake), VI (GBA Port), Crystal Chronicles, Tactics Advance and Tactics Advance 2. I'd say the last one is my favorite out of those. Tactics Advance had a superior story, I think, but the sequel was better in every other aspect. Crystal Chronicles was garbage. III was pretty boring, but that's excusable because it was originally an NES game. VI was fantastic, but the Tactics series simply appeals to me more.


 If you like the Tactics Advanced series, get Lion's War (if you have a PSP) or Vanilla Tactics (If you have a PSX or PS2).  Seriously:  20 Jobs (22 for Lion's War) for regular characters, with another twelve "unique" / NPC classes (14 in Lion's War).  Story isn't half bad either, nor the music.

Just keep in mind that Tactics Ivalice =/= Tactics Advanced Ivalice.

EDIT:  @Cannon:  VII is overrated, but not that bad.  It's not gold, but it's still a solid game.  Its story, at least, is somewhat less convoluted than VIII's (see the whole "Radio / Tower / Communication / ICBM" schtick).


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't own any Sony consoles. I heard the story was much different/darker/better than the Advance series.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> VI.  V and IV were OK, but VI was good.


 
I can almost completely agree to this.
These 3 are great games.
For me it would be  IV followed very close by VI.   V was fun, Mimes in it were powerful *IF* you knew how to use them right. So was the basic class eventually.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't own any Sony consoles. I heard the story was much different/darker/better than the Advance series.


 
Assassinations, church corruption, fratricide, conspiracies, political intrigue, yeah.  Definitely darker.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

My Favorite would either have to be VII or XIII


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2010)

VIII sucked dicks. VII is overrated but still loads of fun. VI is the best because Kefka does what all the other villians can't. He actually achieves his objectives, conquers the world, rules for a year, and throws the final fight because he actually gives no shits about anything. Sephiroth was a pussy ass faggot compared to him. Also, XIII sucks.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> VIII sucked dicks. VII is overrated but still loads of fun. VI is the best because Kefka does what all the other villians can't. He actually achieves his objectives, conquers the world, rules for a year, and throws the final fight because he actually gives no shits about anything. Sephiroth was a pussy ass faggot compared to him. Also, XIII sucks.


 
^This, wholeheartedly THIS.
Everything I agree with here.

In my opnion Kefka (or even Garland/chaos) could own Sephiroth.

Uh-oh here come the Sephiroth fans....


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Sephiroth was a pussy ass faggot compared to him.


To be fair, he _was_ kinda half-melted, stuck inside a gigantic block of solid Mako, and stranded naked around a sub-zero mountain range even if he _did_ break out.  Not that it makes him any closer to Kefka, just a bit of justification.

And no worry Stargazer, I don't think anyone here will argue Sephiroth > Kefka.  Unless maybe talking about in terms of "Who has a bigger leather fetish?"


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> FFVII is _way_ overrated.
> I liked FFXIII it looks like square enix is finally getting out of their crappy story rut they got stuck in.[/QUOTE
> 
> Square-Enix, more like te entire continent of _Japan[]i/_


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> If you like the Tactics Advanced series, get Lion's War (if you have a PSP) or Vanilla Tactics (If you have a PSX or PS2).  Seriously:  20 Jobs (22 for Lion's War) for regular characters, with another twelve "unique" / NPC classes (14 in Lion's War).  Story isn't half bad either, nor the music.
> 
> Just keep in mind that Tactics Ivalice =/= Tactics Advanced Ivalice.


 
You might also like Tactics Ogre, its spiritual predecessor. It's being remade for the PSP, even. Although the job system wasn't as in-depth. 

I liked IX and IV.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 13, 2010)

FFT followed by IX and XI. FFT in my opinon is the best FF ever made due to its story and egaging combat system. FF IX is great because the story was really good and the character devolopment through out the game was well done and FFXI well it just offers more than most MMOs to date <3 job change


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2010)

I have Final Fantasy I, II, III and VII. I haven't beaten any of them. The first I got bored of near the end. II I never really got into. III I lost. And VII I have on my PS3, but decided "fuck this" and stopped playing once I got out of the city.

I'm like desperate for information on Final Fantasy Versus XIII god dammit. I want to see if it looks sucky or not D:

Edit: Also Final Fantasy Tactics which I enjoy quite a lot. Not completed it yet, but I'm gradually getting through it.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2010)

Teto said:


> And VII I have on my PS3, but decided "fuck this" and stopped playing once I got out of the city.


  This, probably, was the worst time to quit FFVII.  After you leave Midgar is where the game starts to pick up (if the story starts to simmer down in turn).  It's sorta like saying "I'm done with _Shadows of Amn_" because you got frustrated by Irenicus' Dungeon.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> ^This, wholeheartedly THIS.
> Everything I agree with here.
> 
> In my opnion Kefka (or even Garland/chaos) could own Sephiroth.
> ...



WUT!!!!? HOW DARE U SEPHY IS TEH HOTNESS AND IZ TEH UBER BAD GUY!! FUCK YOU, YOU STOOPID TROLLLZ! :V

 I heard One winged angel, saw advent children, and played KH1 & 2 before FF7. It was fun to learn hes a bit more complex than the standard "herp aderp im ebul" villain. At least he has _some_ backstory, even if its a little.

I haven't played much of 6 ( I think i was in the cave at the beginning) but I haven't found it, I wanna beat so bad.


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> VIII sucked dicks. VII is overrated but still loads of fun. VI is the best because Kefka does what all the other villians can't. He actually achieves his objectives, conquers the world, rules for a year, and throws the final fight because he actually gives no shits about anything. Sephiroth was a pussy ass faggot compared to him. Also, XIII sucks.


 I think part of the popularity comes from the Advent Children movie. That's just my guess though.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> I think part of the popularity comes from the Advent Children movie. That's just my guess though.


 
Those fight were pretty ridiculous :I


But still pretty.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

If you ignore the hype, you'll realize that Sephiroth lacks a personality. Even the game calls him and Cloud a puppet.

Kefka is superior cause he starts out from low grade comedy relief villain to nihilistic god of the new world. Plus his antics entertain me.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Only Sephyfags think he's the reason FF7 is fun.

Fucking sephiroth fags.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> If you ignore the hype, you'll realize that Sephiroth lacks a personality. Even the game calls him and Cloud a puppet.


  He does have a personality.  It's "Insert typical aloof anime protagonist / antagonist".  Then he becomes the villain.  Seriously, he's no different than Squall would have been if you played the game as Zell instead.

Not that this is particularly a compliment (Show of hands:  Who here can state four or more personality traits about Squall that don't relate to his choice in clothes and / or weaponry?). Japan, well, doesn't have that great a track record for a lot of people's personalities.  Makes it a godsend for people writing Fanfics (Allows them to justify practically ANYTHING), not so much for people who enjoy games for their story / character growth (of which, I think we only see two examples in FFVII - Cloud because it's _integral_ to the plot and Red XIII / Barret if you combine both of what little information we get for each of them).


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> He does have a personality.  It's "Insert typical aloof anime protagonist / antagonist".  Then he becomes the villain.  Seriously, he's no different than Squall would have been if you played the game as Zell instead.
> 
> Not that this is particularly a compliment (Show of hands:  Who here can state four or more personality traits about Squall that don't relate to his choice in clothes and / or weaponry?). Japan, well, doesn't have that great a track record for a lot of people's personalities.  Makes it a godsend for people writing Fanfics (Allows them to justify practically ANYTHING), not so much for people who enjoy games for their story / character growth (of which, I think we only see two examples in FFVII - Cloud because it's _integral_ to the plot and Red XIII / Barret if you combine both of what little information we get for each of them).


 

Doesn't Sephiroth loose his marbles? 


Red (Nanaki) is pretty cool, he had a pretty interesting character development (compared to other characters). Barret..... >:[


----------



## Azure (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> I think part of the popularity comes from the Advent Children movie. That's just my guess though.


 Shit, Reno and Turk are the best characters in that movie. 

CROUDO!!!!!!!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Shit, Reno and *Rude* are the best characters in that movie.
> 
> CROUDO!!!!!!!


^This.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is Tales of Symphonia a Final Fantasy game?


Read my sig.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Read my sig.


Bark bark bark!! Tales of Graces woof bark!!! *Wags tail*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 13, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> FFT followed by IX and XI. FFT in my opinon is the best FF ever made due to its story and egaging combat system. FF IX is great because the story was really good and the character devolopment through out the game was well done and FFXI well it just offers more than most MMOs to date <3 job change


 
FF IX was great loved the chars, Freya is one of my fav of all FF chars.
FF XI I still play, started since PS2 launch. Drg/whm(or blu) are crazy solo I have a great heal breath set up.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> This, probably, was the worst time to quit FFVII.  After you leave Midgar is where the game starts to pick up (if the story starts to simmer down in turn).  It's sorta like saying "I'm done with _Shadows of Amn_" because you got frustrated by Irenicus' Dungeon.


 The overworld kind of pissed me off, I mean I didn't know where I was meant to go (because I suck) and the camera was actually incredibly annoying.
And the random battles in VII are just the worst. At least in Final Fantasy I and all that they started and ended quickly and you could keep going, but really there was something about VII's random battles that pissed me off, as in how long they took.
I don't know, it just got on my nerves.


----------



## Yukiru (Aug 14, 2010)

Speaking of Final Fantasy.. I'm so stoked for 14. Been hoping to get into beta since 13 came out and since then no luck. Wish I knew someone that got in so I could play a little at least :\

Feel free to giev beta keyz kthx :3


----------



## The DK (Aug 15, 2010)

if they do a better job with XIV than with XI im down with that. though VIII is still my favorite ,VI is a close follow up, then VII


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> FF IX was great loved the chars, Freya is one of my fav of all FF chars.
> FF XI I still play, started since PS2 launch. Drg/whm(or blu) are crazy solo I have a great heal breath set up.



Right now once I reactivate my account with decent internet I'm going to finish my WAR so I can get DRG and hopefully get up my RDM or WHM


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 18, 2010)

I like VII and IX. FF is purely an aesthetic series for me (too easy to be much else), so I try to judge it based on that... unless the gameplay is obnoxious.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> FFVII is _way_ overrated.


  QFT. There were atleast a dozen games to come out in the two years  following VII that bested it in every single way. Even its follow-up title,  Final Fantasy VIII, had more going for it than VII.

Anyway, my favorites in order: V, IV, IX.

Square-Enix needs to stop riding Nomura's cocktail sausage and give the guy the boot. He's been dragging down the company down ever since Wada gave him control of the Final Fantasy series. You rarely see an jRPG from SE these days that doesn't have that bland art style of his fugging up the cover.

After 3rd Birthday, I'll be glad to wave farewell to the company. Enix's products are the only things that truly matter to me anymore.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> QFT. There were atleast a dozen games to come out in the two years  following VII that bested it in every single way. Even it's *predecessor*,  Final Fantasy VIII, had more going for it than VII.


 
That is not the word you want.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, caught that. Was hoping to edit before anyone else saw it. >_>


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> Square-Enix needs to stop riding Nomura's cocktail sausage and give the guy the boot. He's been dragging down the company down ever since Wada gave him control of the Final Fantasy series. You rarely see an jRPG from SE these days that doesn't have that bland art style of his fugging up the cover.


What's wrong with his art style? I love his art in Dissidia. How can you call it bland? I think it's pretty distinct.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

It was alright up until Kingdom Hearts, then the guys talent, or lack thereof, really started to present itself; Belts, Chains and Zippers and everything.

Some pieces of "work" to make comparisons: 
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-01/bnc-sion1.html
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-02/kh-sora.html

http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-01/ff8-zell.html
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-01/bnc-volt3.html

http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-01/ff7-cloud.html
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-02/kh2-roxas.html

http://www.ffcompendium.com/misc/kh2-seifer-a.jpg
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-09/ff13-snow-villiers.html

http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-01/pe-aya-brea1.html
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-14/khbbs-aqua.html

Last one's a bit of a stretch, but the similarities are still there.

Some people will argue that Akira Toriyama is guilty of the same crime, but their argument is usually made void when they say they enjoy Nomura's "originality".


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, well I just thought you were talking about his style rather than character designs. Personally though, I think the character designs are fine. Sure there's lots of belts and zippers and stuff. And I guess I can see why it'd bother you. But it gives those characters a certain style that adds to the atmophere of the game.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

The belts and zippers aren't the problem; It's his lack of overall creativity and his slacking nature when it comes to his team and game development that gets me. How Square-Enix can let him develop so many games at once, all with similar art and gameplay is amazes me to no end, and it seems like every other day we're hearing of more games that he's currently sitting on and even more that he wants to develop.

We're getting Final Fantasy XIV even before the Final Fantasy XIII series gets a second title. The last guy that stalled the development of a Final Fantasy game was fired, which brings me back to my original question: Why is Square-Enix allowing this?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> The belts and zippers aren't the problem; It's his lack of overall creativity and his slacking nature when it comes to his team and game development that gets me. How Square-Enix can let him develop so many games at once, all with similar art and gameplay is amazes me to no end, and it seems like every other day we're hearing of more games that he's currently sitting on and even more that he wants to develop.
> 
> We're getting Final Fantasy XIV even before the Final Fantasy XIII series gets a second title. The last guy that stalled the development of a Final Fantasy game was fired, which brings me back to my original question: Why is Square-Enix allowing this?


I don't really keep up with the series. But... of course the art's gonna be similar. Don't most artists use the same style for their art? I think you're just annoyed at Square-Enix for using his art in all of their games... Don't be annoyed by the artist, be annoyed by the company.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

Again, not his style. It's his lack of creativity with character designs and the power he has within Square-Enix. 'course, the fact that he's also a console fanboy doesn't help my opinion of him.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> Again, not his style. It's his lack of creativity with character designs and the power he has within Square-Enix. 'course, the fact that he's also a console fanboy doesn't help my opinion of him.


Maybe style wasn't the right word to use. Maybe common themes would be better... I guess him having a lot of power could be a problem though, since it'd force the company to use his art... Oh, and being a console fanboy myself(Nintendo), him being one doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> Some people will argue that Akira Toriyama is guilty of the same crime.



There is _nothing_ wrong with Toriyama's art style.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> There is _nothing_ wrong with Toriyama's art style.


NOTHING AT ALL


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> NOTHING AT ALL


Taka tony.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Taka tony.


Had to google him... Boobies are gross...


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> There is _nothing_ wrong with Toriyama's art style.


Never said there was. I'd actually prefer Toriyama over Nomura because I find his lighthearted style more pleasing. Not to mention the nostalgic factor. I just find it aggravating when Nomura fans hate on Toriyama, or vice versa, calling him "unoriginal" while praising their god for his "uniqueness" when they're both guilty of the same crime: Designing characters that have more in common than just simply coming from the same artist.

Know what? I'm going to forfeit my former opinion and substitute it with this: I dislike him for the power and corruption he has caused within Square-Enix.

I just want my 3rd Birthday already. ;_;



SirRob said:


> Oh,  and being a console fanboy myself(Nintendo), him being one doesn't  bother me at all.


No problem there. But you're not designing games that only one crowd's going to play because either they're A) Not well off financially or B) Were allowed to buy only one game console.

In regards to Final Fantasy Versus XIII coming to the Xbox 360:


> Nomuraâ€™s already stated heâ€™d cut off his arm if Versus XIII came out on XBOX


Effectively cutting off extra revenue and a whole bunch of people from playing this game, and Square-Enix is just going to allow it because they don't want to lose their Goose that lays golden eggs.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

People who own an Xbox probably didn't get it to play JRPGs anyway. :roll:

Some games are made console exclusive for a reason... It makes more people want to get the console those games are on. And I think Square Enix is pretty close with Sony so whatever benefits Sony probably benefits them too...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Had to google him... Boobies are gross...


lol I forgot to tell you he does porn.

Also








Blue Cup said:


> Never said there was. I'd actually prefer Toriyama over Nomura because I find his lighthearted style more pleasing. Not to mention the nostalgic factor. I just find it aggravating when Nomura fans hate on Toriyama, or vice versa, calling him "unoriginal" while praising their god for his "uniqueness" when they're both guilty of the same crime: Designing characters that have more in common than just simply coming from the same artist.
> 
> Know what? I'm going to forfeit my former opinion and substitute it with this: I dislike him for the power and corruption he has caused within Square-Enix.


Well, Okay?


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

More than you think.

We're not exactly living in an age of 3rd party console exclusives these days. Most companies are jumping consoles and going multi-plat to increase sells, which has worked wonders in the US. At best we're getting timed exclusives, with a superior version hitting the Xbox/PS3 months later with added content and fixes.

Square-Enix is focusing on the western audience, which means tackling the Xbox 360 crowd and exposing them to their games. It's part of their new business plan, which started when they acquired Eidos. It's really not right that 360 fans are only going to get a taste of the XIII series and then have to fork out another $300 just to see what else Squenix has in store for the series

That's my view on this whole thing, and it seems that this is going a but off-topic now, so I'll drop it here(or shift it back to my rant on Nomura, one ).


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol I forgot to tell you he does porn.
> 
> Also


Bridget was better when he didn't have boobies. 


Blue Cup said:


> More than you think.
> 
> We're not exactly living in an age of 3rd party console exclusives these days. Most companies are jumping consoles and going multi-plat to increase sells, which has worked wonders in the US. At best we're getting timed exclusives, with a superior version hitting the Xbox/PS3 months later with added content and fixes.
> 
> ...


It's perfectly right. Because they know some people will do it. It's all about the money.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

Opening the door to "some" isn't going to be as profitable as say, making the event a free-for-all.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> Opening the door to "some" isn't going to be as profitable as say, making the event a free-for-all.


I guess. I'm not sure how this stuff works... I know is that Square Enix is close with Sony, but I'm not sure if that would affect their profits in any way.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

Sony and Square were very close during the PS1/PS2 era, but since then they(Square) have become a neutral party, with support across the board for all consoles and handhelds.


----------



## Tao (Aug 18, 2010)

My favorite Final Fantasies are X and XII and the TA series.

X for the story and sphere grid and how awesome Sin is, XII for the design of the enemies, the characters, the whole game basically.

I <3 TA and TA2 because of the music, the whole combat and job system, the quest system and TA for the best protagonist ever.


----------



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

Im one of the lucky few who actually liked pretty much every final fantasy game (except 13).  If I was to rank them, it'd be like this: 

VI - 14 characters, all but three could be considered a main character, and you're not forced to use anyone.  The story was good, the villain was good, and the entire second half gave you free reign over the whole world in a properly realized nonlinear fashion.  Great music, great but simple gameplay, everything was awesome. 

XII - The only thing that was lacking was the story.  the gameplay actually worked well, it encouraged exploration and had a healthy dose of sidequests.  Not to mention the atmosphere in XII was possibly the best in the series.  I liked all the characters (yes, even Vaan), and I thought the world was the best designed.  They also get kudos for using motion capture, all the characters acted REAL. 

X/VII - Can't decide between VII and X for this rank.  Both had phenomenal stories, great character development, and their own, unique skill learning curve/style. (sphere grid vs materia).  The only thing I REALLY didn't like about X was it's lack of an overworld map, whereas I couldn't stand the graphics on VII (that, and VII frankly is horribly overrated, which sadly affects my opinion on it.)  I REALLY love blitzball, though...

VIII - Say what you will about it, I liked the junction system, and I thought the plot was interesting and VERY good.  While I didn't like the quasi-futuristic setting, I did like the characters and I absolutely loved the atmosphere they managed to make.  also, triple triad rules!  

IX - It succeedd in returning the series to a medievil setting, it had fun with itself, and didn't take itself too seriously, and I like that.  The atmosphere was really good, the graphics were phenomenal, and the battle system was like VI, simple but really well done.  

I - just played it recently for the first time on GBA, and while it was overly simplistic compared to What I'm used to in a FF game, it was effective, it was challenging without being frustrating, and it didn't take too long. Nice simple game. 

IV - I haven't beaten this game yet, so I can't comment on it, but I have researched it, and of the games I've not beaten, it's the best.  Once I beat it, I expect it to be up there around VIII.  Great hero, great villain, great story, classic FF formula.  

III - I got this one on the DS, and only got about halfway through. I didn't like it at all for some reason. didn't like the battle system, there WERE no real characters.  a total pass for me. 

II - Same as III, got it on the GBA and gave up after only a few hours of hating the battle system and not really following the story or characters at all. 

XI - It's online, and I refuse to pay a monthly fee. sorry. 

XIII - Biggest piece of garbage EVER...There's NO room for exploration, the characters ALL pissed me off except lightning, the graphics were NOT that great, the battle system was fatally flawed for dozens of reasons, the world was crap, the story was presented poorly, giving it the illusion of depth when it really wasn't deep at all.  There was one period of the game that lasted about 5 hours that I didn't hate...the only part that encouraged exploration...the part on Gran Pulse. oh, spoilers...sorry.  

V - Haven't even played a few hours on it, so I can't say.  I hear it is good, though.


----------

